# Show us your tattoo's...



## woodybeefcake

following on from the other tattoo threads, I thought I'd share mine.

I have 4 all together, one on the back of my neck saying 'Love All That' (my motto), 2 stars one on each hip, and this one;










Done as a tribute to a friend I lost for an Art exhibition last year, designed myself!

So post pics of your skin art, and or your friends/other halfs!


----------



## iceman98

the tribal band is being done into a sleeve the line work for the top half has been done (just need a bit of money to finish it now)


----------



## dubnut71

My arm and side, there is more there now including some graffiti style done by Darren Brass of MI when on holiday in the states 4 yrs ago when he was working in San Diego


----------



## ryanuk

dubnut71 said:


> My arm and side, there is more there now including some graffiti style done by Darren Brass of MI when on holiday in the states 4 yrs ago when he was working in San Diego


id kick your ass!!!:lol::lol:

JOKE!

loving the stars mate!


----------



## woodybeefcake

the japanese piece is nice, would like to see it in colour!


----------



## VIPER

I don't have any (yet ) but maybe I ought to have something like this Viper:-










right on the back of my head:-










To look something like this:-










Maybe not :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## woodybeefcake

haha doooo ittttt!


----------



## keyd

looks awesome PV - except if you ever let your hair grow a bit the tattoo would vanish


----------



## VIPER

woodybeefcake said:


> haha doooo ittttt!





keyd said:


> looks awesome PV - except if you ever let your hair grow a bit the tattoo would vanish


I can't see certain members of my immediate family being very happy with it, somehow, so I think I'll leave it :lol: :lol:


----------



## STEALTH K3




----------



## dubnut71

woodybeefcake said:


> the japanese piece is nice, would like to see it in colour!


Apols for the poor "shaky cam" pic ( I didn't take it!):


----------



## dubnut71

STEALTH K3 said:


>


Immense work that man!!! you must be very proud of all that time in the chair stealth!!:thumb:


----------



## grayz

dubnut71 said:


> Apols for the poor "shaky cam" pic ( I didn't take it!):


That looks awesome dude. Have you got any of the graffitti done by Darren Brass please?


----------



## Lloyd71

Not mine but a guy I used to work with;




























Guess who his favourite musician is?


----------



## dubnut71

Lloyd71 said:


> Not mine but a guy I used to work with;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who his favourite musician is?


I reckon thats quality mate!!:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71

grayz said:


> That looks awesome dude. Have you got any of the graffitti done by Darren Brass please?


I would have to contort myself and get the missus to take the pic!, will do tomorrow bud. Strangely it was not the best tattoo experience I have ever had, funny that when you watch him on tv!!


----------



## Mr Face

Pit Viper said:


> I don't have any (yet ) but maybe I ought to have something like this Viper:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right on the back of my head:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To look something like this:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Deffo, no messin with the mods I say.

You wanna be called Sir, thats fine by me Sir:thumb:


----------



## PugIain

dubnut71 said:


>





Pit Viper said:


>


Is it just me or is everyone on here either harder than me or built like a brick ****house??!


----------



## Lloyd71

RoverIain said:


> Is it just me or is everyone on here either harder than me or built like a brick ****house??!


:lol: I was thinking that! I'm a right skinny weed at the best of times, compared to most people in this thread I'm barely visible!


----------



## PugIain

Lloyd71 said:


> :lol: I was thinking that! I'm a right skinny weed at the best of times, compared to most people in this thread I'm barely visible!


Well beat this 6'1" 11.5 stone 32 inch waist!! 
And what my mrs rather humorously calls "little white bambi legs"
Atleast I havent got a big bum....


----------



## Lloyd71

RoverIain said:


> Well beat this 6'1" 11.5 stone 32 inch waist!!
> And what my mrs rather humorously calls "little white bambi legs"
> Atleast I havent got a big bum....


5' 10" 9 stone here, I'm seriously underweight and just can't put it on. I should probably go to the doctor's about that at some point! :wall:

EDIT: And i look like Stephen Merchant.


----------



## PugIain

Lloyd71 said:


> EDIT: And i look like Stephen Merchant.


I look like shaggy from scooby doo!!
That was my nickname for 5 years at my old job,god it got boring.


----------



## swordjo

can you tell i'm an Incubus fan?


----------



## PugIain

swordjo said:


> can you tell i'm an Incubus fan?


What happened to Incubus?
They just seemed to dissapear.


----------



## swordjo

New album out in June.. I do like there early stuff the best.


----------



## Lump

bonus points for any one who names it :thumb:


----------



## PugIain

Lump said:


> bonus points for any one who names it :thumb:


Thats a Peugeot 406 electric window wiring schematic :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71

RoverIain said:


> Is it just me or is everyone on here either harder than me or built like a brick ****house??!


We're Avon ladies really........ i tried to convince a bird in a pub I was a traveling beautician (was with a bloke that looked like Pit Viper in our group) and she was having none of it!!:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83

dubnut71 said:


> My arm and side, there is more there now including some graffiti style done by Darren Brass of MI when on holiday in the states 4 yrs ago when he was working in San Diego


Awesome tattoo's mate. :thumb:

My friend has the stars on his front, looks great.


----------



## woodybeefcake

swordjo said:


> can you tell i'm an Incubus fan?


I really like that, tattoo's look good in different colours without a black outline. Shame the bleed out in the long run!


----------



## chrisc

*got after my 21st pist up i still was*

why ever i got a foot on my arm well i know actually it was because i was into weight lifting and when i flexed my tricep the foot poped up on it.sad yes it was.now its like that on my bingo wings.:thumb:
View attachment 7649


----------



## pooma

Had this done when I was about 18, I don't mind it but kind of gets in the way of a big back piece I would really like









Always said "Nope, never getting a womans name on me" and this one would take quite a bit of covering. When the missus fell pregnant with our first child I had a respect for her that words can't describe so I went off and got this done without telling her. She was shocked but loves that I am permenantly marked with her name.









Then our first child was born so went and got her name on too.









We now have a second daughter and her name is soon to be tattooed in the same style as my first daughter on the same place but on the other arm.


----------



## John-R-

RoverIain said:


> Thats a Peugeot 406 electric window wiring schematic :thumb:


:lol::lol:

Isn't it the thingy out of star wars or something like that 

John


----------



## Lump

John-R- said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> Isn't it the thingy out of star wars or something like that
> 
> John


close


----------



## Fin2982

my back shot.........thinking about adding colour at some point....just gotto get the money first :lol:


----------



## John-R-

Lump said:


> close


Attack formation against the Deathstar

This is bugging me now :wall: I know I've seen it somewhere before

John


----------



## snellfish

Fin2982 said:


> my back shot.........thinking about adding colour at some point....just gotto get the money first :lol:


i can make out a cross and hands at the bottom but whats the rest of it?


----------



## Lump

John-R- said:


> Attack formation against the Deathstar
> 
> This is bugging me now :wall: I know I've seen it somewhere before
> 
> John


close. do you want me to tell you now :lol:


----------



## Fin2982

Its a set of wings



snellfish said:


> i can make out a cross and hands at the bottom but whats the rest of it?


----------



## Deano

Lump said:


> bonus points for any one who names it :thumb:


is it the death star moving within range of endor?


----------



## Lump

panama said:


> is it the death star moving within range of endor?


very close, but ill put you all out of your misery

INTERIOR: DEATH STAR -- CONTROL ROOM.

Admiral Motti enters the quiet control room and bows before
Governor Tarkin, who stands before the huge wall screen
displaying a small green planet.

MOTTI: We've entered the Alderaan system.


----------



## Alex_225

There are some amazing tattoos in this thread. Top work! :thumb: Not great pics but you get the idea -










For any Pantera fans out there -


----------



## swordjo

woodybeefcake said:


> I really like that, tattoo's look good in different colours without a black outline. Shame the bleed out in the long run!


cheers mate, its faded to a deeper red 2 years on, but i will get it re-coloured soon.


----------



## Grinnall v8

Got 2








The 1 on my arm is a cover-up (got a panther when I was 15)


----------



## STEALTH K3

My latest


----------



## byrnes

Some sick ink on here! STEALTH im loving the ink, but what size is the bar in your nipple? 

Ive only got a heartagram on my wrist at the moment, but im working on designing something with the lyric "your insecurities will get the best of you" somewhere.


----------



## NickTB

Had this a couple of years now...










Have a big one on my chest/stomach. I'll get a pic up later. 11 in all


----------



## golf548

STEALTH K3 said:


> My latest


Lovin the tat's stealth look fcukin fantastic........


----------



## Dan_V6

Loving some of the ink on here! 
I have been thinking about getting something done at some point, but i cant find the right design for me...


----------



## STEALTH K3

Cheers for the comments there was 4 hours worth of work that particular day as you can see still not finished but you get the general idea next appoinment is the 15th October


----------



## Luke667

is your nipple tattooed black? :S


----------



## STEALTH K3

Luke667 said:


> is your nipple tattooed black? :S


Yep sure is a bit swollen now looks like a black berry :lol::lol:


----------



## woodybeefcake

STEALTH K3 said:


> Yep sure is a bit swollen now looks like a black berry :lol::lol:


That must have really hurt!


----------



## STEALTH K3

woodybeefcake said:


> That must have really hurt!


No not really I cheated I used this took away a good lot of the pain well worth the £3 you can but it from any chemist without prescription

http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/medicines/100003389.html


----------



## Mattieuk

First off Stealth K3 love your style dude some great work going on there 

Funnily enough been to the tattooist today to get a bit more done


----------



## JenJen

Wow im loving the sleeves.

I have a couple and looking to extend the one on my spine so im looking for ideas...

One on my arm 









Bottom of me spine - in Korean saying "Never follow your dreams, chase them"









Top of my spine - a buddhist saying in "true happiness consists of making others happy"


----------



## andy-mcq

nice to see a old thread awake again
ive just got my daughters name ''phoebe'' on the top of my back and got my grandads name on my right hand a few months back, right hand man .










more are planned


----------



## Sian

god i want one so bad i just dont have a clue what !


----------



## busaboy23

here's a few bits of mine...i got a few lol


----------



## cloudnine

Here s some funny ones...








[/quote]








[/quote]


----------



## SimonBash

bakersgal said:


> god i want one so bad i just dont have a clue what !


Autofinesse across you back??!!


----------



## pooma

busaboy23 said:


> here's a few bits of mine...i got a few lol


WOW, nice work. I want more but funds don't allow this kind of work  never mind maybe one day.


----------



## wedgie

Once i finally get round to getting them done i want this on my right bicept










and then this across the bottom of my back (without honda on top)


----------



## gatecrasher3

My half sleeve currently a work in progress. Been waiting years to get more ink and also cover up a couple of old tired tattoos (you can just make out an old chinese symbol in the photo). There's another face above this that has already got the line work in place.


----------



## aledjones_lex

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

the angel isnt finished but the pain was unbearable  i have more but have no pics


----------



## Sian

SimonBash said:


> Autofinesse across you back??!!


haha hell no!

found some flowery feminine tribal thing but just wona re design it first


----------



## Sian

busaboy23 said:


> here's a few bits of mine...i got a few lol


but when your old your gona have that ink all over you on wrinkly skin!


----------



## Paul_r26

Loving some of the forearm ones.....very er repetative?


Some nice work in here, would love some ink but I have never decided on something that I'd like in 10 years time.


----------



## Hincey

had this done on my back last year. it has my name written around 4times around the outside which you can also read if u turn the image upside down (reads HINESH) and in the middle it says VENI VIDI VICI










have another on my forearm but cant find a piccy yet


----------



## Deano

^^ love that mate. i've got a few will take some pics. and i dont care how they look when i'm old and wrinkly. i'll be covered head to toe in biege suits when i'm 70 so no one will ever see them anyway.


----------



## herbie147

Here's some of mines


----------



## ksm1985

whats the one on ur leg about :lol:
you forgot to post the boyzone tattoo u got


----------



## herbie147

ksm1985 said:


> whats the one on ur leg about :lol:
> you forgot to post the boyzone tattoo u got


:lol:


----------



## M.M

Heres mine. Still working on them.


----------



## chillly

herbie147 said:


> Here's some of mines


Lovin the pulp fiction picture mate on the wall :thumb:


----------



## Stomper

Thought id show you guys my latest one .










*And a close up *


----------



## byrnes

Thought I'd posted these..

Heartagram on my right wrist










And 'your insecurities will get the best of you' (a lyric from a song) on my right arm


----------



## Ingo

Here are my first and second tattoos, I'm gonna get more but they will have to wait a few years, The first one I got at 18 and the second one I got at around 20!

I spent hours trying to find the right tattoo when I got my first and finally chose the one but the latter one was done when I was drunk and I just wanted "something" Don't regret it though 

1. 








2.


----------



## JMorty

Still lookin' pretty angry after a few hours. This is the start of a Element theme chest and back piece.








This was a touch up of one I had about 5 years ago. Cherry blossom will tie the whole thing together.


----------



## JMorty

My new one;


----------



## STEALTH K3

Just thought I would revive this with the latest bit I have had done so far 10 hours on the back excluding the Lizard thing


----------



## JMorty

STEALTH K3 said:


> Just thought I would revive this with the latest bit I have had done so far 10 hours on the back excluding the Lizard thing


Bloomin eck mate! That looks rad...and painful! Any more plans?


----------



## STEALTH K3

JMDetailing said:


> Bloomin eck mate! That looks rad...and painful! Any more plans?


Bit down below, the other grey section and as of when the black fade's get the same sort of thing over the black


----------



## Adamk69

Yeah, I rock!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## J1ODY A

Stealth - I like that, but it does look like it hurt... lots of shading!!!

Wish I could find something suitably big to have done myself - I regret the only tat I have, will have to get a pic up.


----------



## STEALTH K3

Adamk69 said:


> Yeah, I rock!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## vickky453

Got my second one a few weeks ago:


----------



## Geetarman

Here's my first tattoo after 14 hours, only a couple of hours max left to finish a couple of bits and tidy up.





































edit: meant to add this was done by the fantastic Morag Sangster at Tribe in Edinburgh.

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pooma

^^^
That looks awesome


----------



## Guest

Geetarman said:


> Here's my first tattoo after 14 hours, only a couple of hours max left to finish a couple of bits and tidy up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


Nice tat, a very painful place for the 1st time too. :thumb:


----------



## Geetarman

Cheers guys, really pleased with it. 

Not particularly painful to be honest, couple of nippy bits at the back of the arm but otherwise a good experience for a first tattoo. 

Just got to save for the next one, may even sell some of the waxes I no longer use to get funds 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## woodybeefcake

I need to update this! Will get some pics of my other tattoos today!


----------



## craigeh123

Pretty cool to see there's some other serious collectors on here ill try get some of my work on have about 70 + hours


----------



## shaunwistow

3 of my 7


----------



## 306chris

My partner had this done on her shoulder to cover up a drunken "oriental" symbol.


----------



## Dixondmn

wedgie said:


> Once i finally get round to getting them done i want this on my right bicept


Do you work for lloyds?


----------



## Jordan

:lol:


----------



## Adam_LE

Got another one Friday...










Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## Willows-dad

This is my memorial for my little girl that i had done a few years back.








I really want a 3/4 black and grey sleeve for my other daughter I have but I still need to decide on a theme. There's some nice work on here.


----------



## NickTB

Willows-dad said:


> This is my memorial for my little girl that i had done a few years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want a 3/4 black and grey sleeve for my other daughter I have but I still need to decide on a theme. There's some nice work on here.


What a fitting (to my mind) tribute. I'm choked just looking at it. Lovely piece of work


----------



## d3m0n

Willows-dad said:


> This is my memorial for my little girl that i had done a few years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want a 3/4 black and grey sleeve for my other daughter I have but I still need to decide on a theme. There's some nice work on here.


Nice work, just a shame you had to have it done in the first place


----------



## zippo

willows dad, just to reiterate what has been said by NickTB and d3m0n. Heartbreaking but a beautiful lasting tribute. God bless her

Darren


----------



## STEALTH K3

Was in for a few more hours today and the last few day's and many more to come


----------



## craigeh123

start my back piece on 28th o yeah ! cant wait .


----------



## SteveyG

Can a mod fix the spelling of this thread title? It makes me sad every time I see it


----------



## TubbyTwo

zippo said:


> willows dad, just to reiterate what has been said by NickTB and d3m0n. Heartbreaking but a beautiful lasting tribute. God bless her
> 
> Darren


This, beautiful tribute.


----------



## Ashley_197

Some great tattoo's in this thread.
I've got a few, no particular meaning to them but just fancied having them done.

3/4 sleeve. Roughly 24 hrs work.













































And also a 'sock'. 
This one took around 20 hrs in total if memory serves me correctly.























































Apologies for the poor photos.
Trying to take these on a phone with no one to help is a struggle lol.


----------



## Geetarman

Started my second tattoo yesterday, once again with the fantastic Morag Sangster at Tribe, I was booked in for my first session in May but was lucky enough to get a cancellation at the Glasgow shop instead of my usual Edinburgh shop, so headed through yesterday for a very productive 5 hour session.

This tattoo is in contrast to my other half sleeve, black and red dragon, this one's full colour with the tiger facing off with the dragon on the other side, a sort of Yin Yang type thing.




























Still a fair bit to go, more background and we're incorporating a snake on the back of my arm to represent my pet royal python  luckily I've secured another cancellation at the start of February for another 3 hours.

Hope you guys like it.:thumbup:

Sent by magic via Tapawotsit


----------



## Rocks703

My latest, struggling on the ribs, but worth it in the end


----------



## Geetarman

Just finished the last 4 hours on my second full colour half sleeve, 12 hours in total for this one. Well happy with it 

Here's the pics:





































Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## digimac

Some very nice work on this thread, here are some of mine


----------



## jonw279

Some great work in here 

This is my chest not finished yet but 12 hours so far and maybe another 5 left. I have another 4 but there nothing compard to this!


----------



## angel1449




----------



## angel1449

have i killed this thread lol


----------



## Wazhalo31

Here goes my little bit of work. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big Buffer

One of mine but im looking for more


----------



## alan hanson

just designing a sleeve but struggling to get enough images for it then will have to get it costed, has anyone got a sleeve/sleeves on here? (at work and pics dont load up)


----------



## ScottyLaff

alan hanson said:


> just designing a sleeve but struggling to get enough images for it then will have to get it costed, has anyone got a sleeve/sleeves on here? (at work and pics dont load up)


Got two full sleeves, Both pecs and a full back piece mate. All Japanese. What kinda stuff you looking at going for?


----------



## alan hanson

thats alot of ink but bet it looks spot on! how did you find the sleeves any painful areas? I've been going over it now for nearly a year with ideas searching etc......

My friend has a japenese sleeve, im wanting to go the personal route, i just don't want the usual god/angels/heaven etc....... 

I happy with the 5ish main images i want its just the space in between i like clouds and stars which fit the theme just when i draw it all out it just doesn't look right (i'm not that bad at drawing either). Do tattooist do sketches on paper before hand and go through the design?


----------



## NickTB

I'm halfway through my sleeve, and not looking forward to the bit behind my bicep. Apparantly tht hurts quite a bit. Although the one I had on my ribs was unbelievably painful. 6 hours straight and I could have killed the tattooist at the end!


----------



## SheffSean

I've got no tattoos, I was gonna have one in remembrance of my Dad but I just face the pain that's involved.

Sean.


----------



## STEALTH K3

Git this done this afternoon


----------



## Wazhalo31

Wow about that hurt under your arm. Looks good


----------



## STEALTH K3

Wazhalo31 said:


> Wow about that hurt under your arm. Looks good


I was gritting my teeth


----------



## J1ODY A

Kudos I would have cried & ran home to my Mummy


----------



## NickTB

What was the worst bit of that? I'm about to go for the top inner part of my bicep for my sleeve and I'm dreading it!


----------



## VW STEVE.

I bet the nipple piercing was worse?:doublesho


----------



## JMorty

Jeeese! That looks nuts mate, did that not kill?! They all look good man :thumb:


----------



## STEALTH K3

NickTB said:


> What was the worst bit of that? I'm about to go for the top inner part of my bicep for my sleeve and I'm dreading it!


It all hurt TBH quite bruised now, I was lying down while getting it was being done my are went numb just keeping it in a awkward position pins & needles



VW STEVE. said:


> I bet the nipple piercing was worse?:doublesho


It was 1.6 mm to start with been stretched over the years


----------



## craigeh123

SheffSean said:


> I've got no tattoos, I was gonna have one in remembrance of my Dad but I just face the pain that's involved.
> 
> Sean.


sean its really not as painfull as you suspect it is , i wouldnt be upto 80 hours if it was ! it hurts but its not unbearable


----------



## JMorty

Cheeky update on mine...5 out of about 8-10 hrs in;








Can't wait for the colour now


----------



## STEALTH K3

JMDetailing said:


> Cheeky update on mine...5 out of about 8-10 hrs in;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the colour now


Don't see anything


----------



## CSMatt

Still not finished but this was my 1st tatto and all this was done in 4hrs


----------



## Ben_ZS

Mine is a quite famous Banksy piece with a Breast Cancer ribbon in the balloon.

It symbolises my mom's cancer remission two years on, and her/us letting go of it. It was a big part of my life, at an important time of my life.

Going to get the lower part of that leg sleeved/socked in time.


----------



## NickTB

Love that and the reason behind it. Great imaginative choice


----------



## srmtor

Im wanting a tattoo, I want my kids intials or first names and dates of birth, but dont know where abouts to have it, any ideas?


----------



## digimac

Another wee update to my back piece. Just a couple of hours of shading this time.


----------



## Denzle

Horiyoshi III a superb artist, I have lots of tatts copied from his collection. Took inspiration from his art books 100 Demons and 108 Heroes. I have the same tatt as you "Wu Song" the tiger killer.


----------



## STEALTH K3

Was getting this earlier


----------



## angel1449

am i the only one on here with full throat and neck tatts? also just had the words THE WORLD on my right palm


----------



## Pookini

srmtor said:


> Im wanting a tattoo, I want my kids intials or first names and dates of birth, but dont know where abouts to have it, any ideas?


I had this done for my son, Rowan. Its on my calf.


----------



## angel1449

oh forgot to mention just above my di ck ive got a warning sign saying CHOKING HAZARD


----------



## jim55

Geetarman said:


> Just finished the last 4 hours on my second full colour half sleeve, 12 hours in total for this one. Well happy with it
> 
> Here's the pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


that tiger looks great ,so much detail:thumb:


----------



## STEALTH K3

angel1449 said:


> am i the only one on here with full throat and neck tatts? also just had the words THE WORLD on my right palm


Comment pointless with out pic's :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## angel1449

STEALTH K3 said:


> Comment pointless with out pic's :thumb::thumb::thumb:


they are a few pages back matey


----------



## angel1449

angel1449 said:


>


here ya go


----------



## jim55

my back one


----------



## angel1449

lets get this thread alive again


----------



## STEALTH K3

Got this finished this morning


----------



## alan hanson

finally started me sleeve bout 8 hours into it, still looks bitty but its getting there, wont be everyones cup of tea but each part has a personal meaning to me. once this is done i want to start a chest piece nothing too big just too link in with my boys name i already have near me collar bone


----------



## STEALTH K3

Little bit more I had done today


----------



## Blackmondie

Currently I have 2, but some more are coming.

This one is in honour of my stallion I had, he truly was my best friend...









This one is for my son


----------



## Kimo

Can't wait for my calf tatts


----------



## byrnes

Last posted in here two years ago.
So update..

Pin up on leg, needs touching up as i knocked ink out while healing...



Portrait on calf, needs finishing



Heartagram off HIM's latest album



My first tattoo (heartagram) and Hayley williams signature



Razorblade and linked hearts (razorblade romance HIM album) and '13' and some of the writing down the back of my arm



Ribcage, spine and pelvis



Two 'impossible object' nuts



Portrait of Hayley Williams with her signature, I asked her to sign my arm when I met her. Needs a little more texture adding to the face and touching up.



I also have the name of the studio i work in and get tattooed at on my foot. Many more planned, just a case of finding the time!


----------



## John-R-

I'll post my leg once I get it finished, currently 10 hours in, probably 6 or 8 to go.

John


----------



## Kev_mk3

Adam_LE said:


> Got another one Friday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


Thats very similar to what I want but I want to incorporate a cross somewhere


----------



## LeadFarmer

Came across this tattoo of Steve Jobs the other recently, this guy must have serious loyalty/respect for Jobs...


----------



## Samba1360

You know you can't wash these off.


----------



## NickTB

LeadFarmer said:


> Came across this tattoo of Steve Jobs the other recently, this guy must have serious loyalty/respect for Jobs...


Regardless of the subject matter, that is one amazing piece of artwork


----------



## JMorty

Samba1360 said:


> You know you can't wash these off.


This is not the place for comments like this man.


----------



## JMorty

And finished for now.


----------



## Avnt

work in progress still need another hr or so on it


----------



## tomlister

LeadFarmer said:


> Came across this tattoo of Steve Jobs the other recently, this guy must have serious loyalty/respect for Jobs...


Awesome Portrait


----------



## NickTB

Avnt said:


> View attachment 35067
> work in progress still need another hr or so on it


I really like this. I assume that's your family? If so good work


----------



## Avnt

NickTB said:


> I really like this. I assume that's your family? If so good work


Yeah. Waiting to finish it then im doing music stuff on my other arm.


----------



## Guest

left forearm 13/6/11



left upper arm 08/07/11



right forearm 22/06/11



right upper arm 15/08/11



left moob 6/07/13



I done that writing style myself as i wanted it to be unique and i like what the Japanese tattoos symbolise

right side is for my son (to symbolise strength and knowledge), the left for my daughter (she is a Pisces and she wanted the cherry blossom added).

The moob one is for my nan who died on the 13/10/12 she also lived at 13 and it has been a lucky number for my family.

All done by one artist that visits the UK for 6 months at a time.


----------



## craigeh123

tomlister said:


> Awesome Portrait


Look up mike devries if you like this kind of stuff


----------



## b8-sline

Ma wee Lassie is an apprentice tattooist and now a qualified piercer. 
I’ve no tattoo’s, actually had laser treatment to get rid of some Indian Ink I done when I was a silly 14 year old.

Have to say I am proud to bits of my wee lass, she proved me wrong.


----------



## Crafoo

My only tat to date and these were taken immediately after it was done, must be nearly 3 years old now.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

*Get ya tats out!*

So i thought I'd start a thread dedicated to tattoos and for you guys to show yours off 
I'm looking at getting my first tattoo and fancied a sleave  so I'm also looking for ideas  
Hope this takes off 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

I'll try and get some of mine & upload


----------



## macca666

Sure I remembered a similar thread not that long ago.

Found this from 2013 might give you some ideas.............can't believe this was 3 year ago how time flies :doublesho

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=112714&highlight=Tattoo


----------



## Maxtor

It went way back when....


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Ah yeah  I tried to look for a a thread but couldn't find anything ahh well how about an upto date thread? 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmac3161

There's a start my wedding date in case i forget 
And my sons name.


----------



## JJ0063

Half sleeve.. Just not sure what to have on the rest of it! Leaving it til I can think of something decent to follow it on upward..



I have two more, one on the back of my neck which I hate & won't be posting! Other arm I'll grab a pic of.

EDIT: Found a pic of the other, it's a name of a song by a band named InMe.


----------



## lick0the0fish

I'm getting inked right now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digimac

I have a bit of ink 

Here is goes:

Left arm - full Polynesian style tribal sleeve (black and grey shading)

Right arm - full Japanese Dragon sleeve (full colour)

Left Chest piece - Tribal same as left sleeve

Right Chest piece - Japanese Hannya mask

Full back piece - Japanese Samurai and tiger all in black and grey

Back of left leg (calf) - Candy / sugar skull and roses

Front of left leg (shin) - Japanese Koi and flowers going to be worked into the candy / sugar skull and possibly into a full leg sleeve

Back of right leg (calf) - Limp Bizkit Significant other album cover

That's it for now, working on the Koi on my leg just now


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

digimac said:


> I have a bit of ink
> 
> Here is goes:
> 
> Left arm - full Polynesian style tribal sleeve (black and grey shading)
> 
> Right arm - full Japanese Dragon sleeve (full colour)
> 
> Left Chest piece - Tribal same as left sleeve
> 
> Right Chest piece - Japanese Hannya mask
> 
> Full back piece - Japanese Samurai and tiger all in black and grey
> 
> Back of left leg (calf) - Candy / sugar skull and roses
> 
> Front of left leg (shin) - Japanese Koi and flowers going to be worked into the candy / sugar skull and possibly into a full leg sleeve
> 
> Back of right leg (calf) - Limp Bizkit Significant other album cover
> 
> That's it for now, working on the Koi on my leg just now


Any pictures pal?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## digimac

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Any pictures pal?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


I'll jump on the laptop and stick some up


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Where do people start with sleeves? For example what to have and where to start off? 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunwistow

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=112714


----------



## digimac




----------



## digimac

Top of the Japanese sleeve is more complete than that now, no pics of it tho


----------



## alan hanson

got a few full sleeve, writing down ribs & a chest piece. Also have one on my wrist and one on me sholder which i now wonder what i was thinking at the time as it means nothing to me


----------



## scuba-phil

I'm considering a tattoo, but I have pretty freckled arms. 
Does any have ink over freckles so I could see how it looks? 
Really want a Japanese themed koi dragon style one in black/grey


----------



## Pittsy

You could make it part of the design, have a look at how the guy did my bicep with the freckle ontop of the flower
:thumb:


----------



## JMorty

scuba-phil said:


> I'm considering a tattoo, but I have pretty freckled arms.
> Does any have ink over freckles so I could see how it looks?
> Really want a Japanese themed koi dragon style one in black/grey


Mine show through but would depend on the colour really:


----------



## jasoncrow70

My sleeve which is now finished. Time for the other arm now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _Si_

unfinished sleeve









Leg sleeve


----------



## Alfieharley1

Really nice ^^ leg sleeve does look brill


----------



## mayhem85

Si, where do you get your artwork done, that looks like some real wood artwork?


----------



## _Si_

Thanks. I had em done at http://www.saztattoo.com/
Leg was done by the main man, Saz


----------



## aiza55

Hmmm wonderful , well the tattoos on the back neck of girls looks stunning.


----------



## Bazza85

Just had my sleeve completed. 15hrs in the chair over 3 days with about a month between sessions
Really pleased with it as it had to go around a large tribal ive had for a few years, & other than a couple loose ideas/pics on my phone I didn't really know exactly what I wanted, so had to trust my tattooist & let him have a bit of a free reign, which was great for him









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Nice sleeve Baz, my sleeve will be finished in a couple of weeks dinosaurs, volcanoes, meteors and all sorts going on.......... 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## President Swirl

Tattoos are awesome. Some fine work on view. I'm worried I'll run out of skin before ideas! Only just started, but I know where it's going. If I paid attention to my long-suffering mate, I'd remember how to upload pictures. I have a train for Dad, with other dedications in the steam. Also Cerberus as I love that stuff and all the mythology that goes with it. That was also a tribute to a dear friend. My first was Eddie from the first Maiden album, as without that album metal may not be in my life. My current one is a Canadian native style whale which will form the beginning of an ocean theme sleeve. Looks like I'm keeping my old Celica for a while!


----------



## nbray67

While in Dublin, I had this piece done by Connected Ink.

Picture isn't great as it's not the best angle and straight after the sitting so still glossy/inflamed.


----------



## malvern_man

It's been over 20 years since I had my last tattoo so I thought it was about time to get inked again (I should know better at 62 shouldn't I) I had this custom piece started yesterday, I was at the tattoists for 7 hours and under the needle for around 6 hours. I've got another 7 hour appointment on December 23rd.

Before anyone asks...yes it was uncomfortable and I'm very sore this morning :lol: and yes it does have a personal meaning to me.


----------



## BrummyPete

Nice ink mate, reminds me of the day of the dead celebration


----------



## bellguy

Had my second sleeve finished 3 months ago, all black and greys, mainly nature inc bears, leopard,, owls, wolf, bird, butterfly, trees etc etc, many many hours mainly 6 and 7 hour sessions 
Last one on the upper inner arm is my hand holding my dogs paw, had this done just after she passed, Will sort some pics over the weekend.


----------



## malvern_man

BrummyPete said:


> Nice ink mate, reminds me of the day of the dead celebration


Hi,

You're correct, they are candy/sugar skulls from the Day of the Dead festival.

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## malvern_man

bellguy said:


> Had my second sleeve finished 3 months ago, all black and greys, mainly nature inc bears, leopard,, owls, wolf, bird, butterfly, trees etc etc, many many hours mainly 6 and 7 hour sessions
> Last one on the upper inner arm is my hand holding my dogs paw, had this done just after she passed, Will sort some pics over the weekend.


Hi,

Please post some pics when you can.


----------



## malvern_man

** Update **

I went for a 6.5 hour sitting yesterday to have the rest of the colour put in, and to have the black background done too. I'm pretty sore again today but I think it was worth it. I've got another full day booked for mid January ( lockdowns/restrictions permitting ) to carry on and make it into a full sleeve.


----------



## BrummyPete

That's a pretty epic tattoo, I'm having a cover up done in the new year, can't wait


----------



## malvern_man

Hi all,
I had some more work done on my sleeve tattoo yesterday (13th) only a 5 hour sitting this time :lol:

I've got another session booked for the end of the month.


----------



## malvern_man

I had another 5 hours work done yesterday (27th) I think the lower sleeve is now finished.

The tattoo is of a saxaphone as a tribute to my late father, he played saxaphone and clarinet when he was in the Royal Marines, when he left and joined the police service he played mainly the saxaphone.


----------

